# 'Tis the Season for Gifting Jars



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

So what jars are you gifting this holiday season?

I'm making a little basket with 4 types of jam for dd's teacher. Haven't figured out the flavors yet.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

My kids will be getting pint jars full of jelly and jam, jalapeno peppers, dehydrated strawberries, and marshmallows, besides they are all coming home for the Holiday, so they will get hot biscuits and gravy for breakfast and all the trimmings...LOL


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Grape jelly all around, apple butter to those who like it. Honey marmalade for my MIL, as she loves marmalade.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

jams, dilly beans, jalapenos, peaches


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

pear jam, pear butter, carrot cake jam, cherry jalapeno jelly, and firecracker carrots

moldy


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Lemon Basil Jelly,Cinnamon Basil Jelly,Pear Relish,Maple Syrup-for my Sis. Fruit leathers for Mom


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

We had a Christmas Open House since we just bought our house this summer. I made little gift jars of Grape, Apple and Peach jelly. Every family who came I gave a little jar of jelly. Other friends will also get bigger jars of jams and pickles.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I have strawberries in the freezer so for the people on my list who are diabetic I'm making jam with splenda. MIL gets the usual jalapeno jam.
Daughter who moved down south to be with her dad before college is getting apple butter that I make with cider we pressed a few years ago that I also caned. That & her favorite pie green tomato mincemeat. Her brother who is 18 and slated to go to boot camp in June blackberry jam, breads to spread it on and an apple pie.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Red_Hen (Sep 20, 2011)

I bought some little 6" white bakery boxes and filled them with paper shred and four 4oz jars- each box had grapefruit marmalade, cranberry maple butter, spiced apple jelly, and ginger-plum jam. A marmalade, a butter, a jelly, and a jam. I made TWENTY-TWO sets of these!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

cowboy candy, peach habenaro jam, strawberry jam.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

strawberry/cranberry jam, peach jelly, dandelion jelly & cocoa mix


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I was going to do soups and breads. But I did a test run on a new recipe and the next day we had an attack of weevils running rampant in my cupboard. Apparently brought in with the pecans. So I tossed everything into the freezer and switched to body scrubs and stuff like that. Last thing I want to do is give everyone weevils for Christmas.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I was in a secret santa gift exchange and received pickled okra and zucchini relish. I gave frozen jars of homemade pumpkin butter, lemon curd, and lard from our own hogs.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

NostalgicGranny said:


> I was going to do soups and breads. But I did a test run on a new recipe and the next day we had an attack of weevils running rampant in my cupboard. Apparently brought in with the pecans. So I tossed everything into the freezer and switched to body scrubs and stuff like that. Last thing I want to do is give everyone weevils for Christmas.


Well, it would sure make for some memories! LOL


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Made six of the squatty wide mouth half pint jars of savory seasoning. Homemade dehydrated herb blends with green onion, sage, thyme, oregano, rosemary and parsley.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Nothing!! Nothing at all!!! I want it all for myself, you hear? ALL FOR MYSELF!!!!! Grrr... GET BACK! :duel: ig: :ashamed:


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh suitcase sally, I'm in the same boat! I grudgingly gave a single half pint jar of raspberry jam to a Secret Santa person who had actually requested such. 

Call me The Food Hoarder if y'all want, but I'm not forking out any of my hard earned home grown unless I'm certain the person really enjoys it. That's my groceries!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I've read where countless people smile and accept your offererings and them throw them out! I think that is tacky. If they don't want the goodies they should not accept them.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

7th Swan, yours sound delightful!!
Derm, what is in the savory seasoning??
Wanda, what is cowboy candy??
Rancher, same question for firecracker carrots??
These sound so creative.
Im being stingy with mine this year, our grapes didnt come in. I have just enough of last years strawberry and blackberry jam I think we will use it all befor the rhubarb and strawberries sart up in the spring.


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

We're giving everyone a 4 jar metal holder with half pints of blackberry jam, nectarine jam, banana split jam, and cinnamon apple jelly. Pop it in a gift bag and call it done.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Lemon Basil Jelly,Cinnamon Basil Jelly,Pear Relish,Maple Syrup-for my Sis. Fruit leathers for Mom


The lemon basil sounds so good.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Firecracker carrots are pickled carrots using a sweet pickle recipe; then I add some (or lots) of dried hot peppers.

Moldy


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cowboy candy is candied Jalapenos--it's hot & sweet. Really good with cream cheese.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

jams, jellies, pickles, corn. I'll do these and I got buckeyes, hardtack candies, fudge, sugar cookies, and divinity to divide between everyone. Oh I also have some pumpkin rolls to make too.

I don't have anything fancy to put them in so I'm taking Pepsi cases and covering them with Christmas wrapping paper and I'll put the jars and goodies in.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Savory seasoning is the herb blend I listed. I try to dehydrate a quart of all my favorite herbs each summer and fall and then make savory blend and italian blend. Italian will have basil, parsley, oregano, chives and maybe a little thyme. The savory blend is good on roasts and such.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Lovinthislife - that sounds like a really cute way to present your gifts.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

nice!! thanks for sharing this with me


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been on a Canning for Christmas Campaign for a couple of months now (collecting jars and whatnot)... I guess that's what happens when one is broke! Which I am, currently. 

Anyway, everyone gets an assortment this year. Baskets might include apple butter, salsa (one mild, one spicy, or one green, depending on recipient), zesty zuchinni relish, and spiced honey. I would also _like_ to do balsamic red pepper jelly, but may run out of time, and do jellied cranberry sauce instead, because it sounds faster. My jars are not exactly themed, but I figure, variety is the spice of life. I was also contemplating using some of my quart jars and doing some layered baking mixes (because hey, I don't want to give up all of my jars of zucchini relish!). They'll look pretty and most people like sweet things.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Herbed Apple Jam (aka apple juice & basil that I steeped and froze from the summer. Did lemon basil the same way.)


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

MMMM... cowboy candy. Forgot I'd made some of that....now where did I put it???

Moldy


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

Everything sounds yummy! Wish y'all were my secret Santa! I made a batch of Cranberry Orange Marmalade on Sunday afternoon to give as gifts to special friends who love my homemade stuff and return the jars (that's an important point for me). I sent a jar of the marmalade, banana nut bread jam, plum jam, strawberry jam and cherry jam, along with home made trail mix and some tea to my brother and sister (Seattle and Alaska) and to a dear friend in Montana.

I also have a selection of jam and trail mix, plus some home made gluten free mixes for friends that we spend Christmas eve with.

I made extra jam this year so I wouldn't feel like I was shorting my family. I also made some on purpose with tattler lids so I wouldn't give those away. It did mean that I had some that didn't seal properly and we had to eat those right away or freeze them. But it all worked out.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Cranberry Orange Relish and Oscar Relish (tomato-peach).

I wanted to do more, but just didn't get around to it.


----------

